
Top 10 Best Ever Hackers - paulsb
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2008/07/22/top-10-best-ever-hackers/
======
st3fan
My god that is one lame list of mostly irrelevant people.

~~~
deathbyzen
Who would you put in?

~~~
hs
builder of useful world-changer stuffs, like Woz

------
ibsulon
These people above Joybubbles and Crunch?

For crying out loud, Shawn Fanning? A hacker in the sense of the word used
here?

------
xenoterracide
So now we are once again making heroes of criminals.

... lame

------
earle
This is why I null route 64.207.133.0/24

------
cubrilovic
yep, hackers in the old sense of the word

------
pchristensen
Egad.

